# Sheltered from the storm :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Noah keeping cosy from the winter storm outside. He got some rays from his UV lamp and decided to have a big splash in his water dish and dry off on his swing under his blanket


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That Noah is just the cutest little guy ! Sounds like he was pretending it was warm weather, since he was in the mood for nice dip in the pool, and sunbathing .


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Great to see that Noah is doing well. I hope the storms outside don't bother him


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm glad Noah feels well! He looks so cute and fluffy,especially in the second pic!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

These pics are beyond adorable, I absolutely love Noah's sweet expression and extra cute fluffy cheeks!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Awww, Noah's just the cutest!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah is precious!  

I absolutely adore his expression in the first picture--that might be my favourite one yet! He's so sweet and how cute he decided to go about with summer even though it was icky outside


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Noah is adorable! Looks like he's pretending it's summer!
Love his fluffy picture! :loveeyes:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh my goodness - these pictures are wonderful. 
I am particularly smitten with the last picture. 
What a cute and smug look Noah has on his darling little face. 

I love Noah's swing! I've never seen one like that before and it's awesome.*


----------



## Cheleya (May 21, 2016)

Noah is beautiful! I love his coloring.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Oh my goodness! I just love seeing pictures of little Noah! And the looks he's giving in these pictures, just ADORABLE!! I am just smitten with that second pic with him shaking off like that! Very cute!*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

RavensGryf said:


> That Noah is just the cutest little guy ! Sounds like he was pretending it was warm weather, since he was in the mood for nice dip in the pool, and sunbathing .


Thanks Julie  He loves having baths:001_rolleyes:



deriksen said:


> Great to see that Noah is doing well. I hope the storms outside don't bother him


He doesn't seem the slightest bit bothered by the storms thankfully  he knows he'll be pampered whatever the weather 



nuxi said:


> I'm glad Noah feels well! He looks so cute and fluffy,especially in the second pic!


Haha he sure knows how to melt hearts the little rascal ;P



aluz said:


> These pics are beyond adorable, I absolutely love Noah's sweet expression and extra cute fluffy cheeks!


Thanks Ana  He's a special little boy always on an adventure 



Therm said:


> Awww, Noah's just the cutest!


Thanks Emma 



StarlingWings said:


> Noah is precious!
> 
> I absolutely adore his expression in the first picture--that might be my favourite one yet! He's so sweet and how cute he decided to go about with summer even though it was icky outside


Haha i got the feeling I was invading his private time with the look on his face in that picture ......oops! ;P



Pegg said:


> Noah is adorable! Looks like he's pretending it's summer!
> Love his fluffy picture! :loveeyes:


Haha yes despite the dreadful weather we're having outside the sun still shines in little Noah's world 



FaeryBee said:


> *Oh my goodness - these pictures are wonderful.
> I am particularly smitten with the last picture.
> What a cute and smug look Noah has on his darling little face.
> 
> I love Noah's swing! I've never seen one like that before and it's awesome.*


I love the last picture too, it's like he's looking elsewhere but you know he definitely has not taken his eye off the camera either - the 'don't mess with me' look! 



Cheleya said:


> Noah is beautiful! I love his coloring.


Thank you 



jean20057 said:


> *Oh my goodness! I just love seeing pictures of little Noah! And the looks he's giving in these pictures, just ADORABLE!! I am just smitten with that second pic with him shaking off like that! Very cute!*


Haha he is full of expression alright


----------

